# Comfy mattress



## nevharli (Nov 1, 2019)

For a liveaboard, the mattress on our Jeanneau is not comfortable enough. Any suggestions as to whether sprung or foam is best for warm climates and does anyone know of a company that makes spring mattresses at an affordable cost? Thanks.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Nev, what part of the world are you in ? (and, what do you consider a "warm" climate).
in Orlando, FL there is a mattress company that makes their own mattresses right here in their own factory.
I have 3 of them and they are of superb quality.
you might check in your area to see if you can have a mattress custom made just for your needs.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

We have a place in town … original mattress factory … makes them right there. Not the cheapest, but excellent quality.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Jamestown Mattress in Jamestown, NY. We have one in our NY home and like it so much we paid them $200 to ship one to our FL house. I like the mattress they call the Brick. 2 sided and can be flipped over, I have no use for half a mattress.


----------



## alozcarney (Nov 24, 2016)

There's some mention on the talkaboutsleep website www.talkaboutsleep.com/best-mattress-that-wont-sag/ about comfy and durable mattresses. I've been using Brooklyn aurora hybrid mattress for the last two years, and it is the best mattress I can think of.


----------



## Mathewdover (Jul 26, 2021)

According to my understanding: Spring mattresses generally provide a cooler sleep beacuse the coils allow for airflow between them. So, they are best for warm weather.


----------



## JET4 (Mar 2, 2017)

Nolah Evolution 15” is great but somewhat pricey. My son got one and said it's the best sleep he's had.


----------



## DannyVento (10 mo ago)

I agree that Nolah Evo is the best. My kids like it.


----------

